# IGCSE DT, need your help and ideas.



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

so i am now in year 10 at my school and since taking DT for GCSE (probably my favourite subject) that means the start of my coursework. so basicly we need to come up with a project to make and i thought 'if im going to spend 2 years making something, then i want it to be something that i will use' so i was thinking about making a slingshot related project. of course there are strict rules about making weapons so i cant just make a slingshot (but i am sure that the exam board would love all of the ergonomics of a raomone/Taow hammer







)
so then the next step is identifying the need for a design or product opportunity and that basicly means finding a problem that needs to be solved and has not already been solved my a commercially available product. 
now comes the part where i have to research and ask other users about there problems in this sport so fire away!
i was already thinking a complex catchbox?
a metal slingshot releese aid?
any help would really be appreciated


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure sounds like the instructors or someone that will examine the solutions is looking to find an idea to market (make money from) that he didn't put one brain cell towards discovering. Keep your special solution to yourself that could provide you money and give them something less marketable.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

sorry just realised that i posted this in the homemade slingshots section. (gues i am just used to going there...)

please can a moderator move it to off topic?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I really can't think of anything other than the catch box thing a slingshot release aid isn't all that useful in my opinion. Sounds like an epic excuse to make something really cool as you said sorry I don't have any ideas. But a catch box with a dueling tree and cool spinner or auto reset targets with an auto return for the ammo, that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A device to tie flat bands to a pouch quickly and efficiently.

Must be simple, make reliable and light weight connection without compromising the already somewhat short lifespan of flats.

If you can do this then relatively cheap mass production of flatbands is possible. This could help the sport of slingshot shooting grow tremendously.

It's not a simple task by any means, but it's one I have often thought of.

Think about the new found joy people would find in slingshots if they tried flats over the commonly crappy commercial bands, knowing that they could just pick up some more bands for 3 or 4 bucks. Most people don't wanna learn to do these things themselves, or at least they don't want to until they realize how awesome slingshots are. This could open the flatband slingshot up to the masses.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Quarterinmynose, I miss-read and thought about attatching bands to slingshots and remembered [from my country/farm youth] a rubber ring they used to "tail" lambs and "castrate" male lambs. The ring had about a 3/16 hole and was about 5/8" diameter. Really, really strong little rubber rings.

They also had an " elastrator " to apply them - a four prong spreader for these rubber rings. Use one of these to attatch your band and IT'S STAYING PUT!.










Just got to figure the other end....


----------

